# mac vs pc



## caveman (Feb 25, 2012)

ok i know this is a loaded ? but if u was going to get a new setup what would it be ? i use it most for photos, and cs5,lr3..
a new dell xps or mac book pro?


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahaha.....hah...ha....
Oh, you're serious?

Mac!!!

That said, I have a dell.


----------



## caveman (Feb 26, 2012)

yes i would like to know.


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2012)

Tough choice! IS this just for personal stuff or for work? You can get a decent laptop (not dell xps) for 700 bucks. All the bells and whistled for like a grand. 
The Mac will be more. If your into the the whole user experience, get the mac. If you want the cheap and it will work get the PC.

I was a die hard Windows guy until I was given an Ipad and and an Iphone. Now I want a macbook pro.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## MDFisherman57 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anything made by apple = overpriced and overrated.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 1, 2012)

MDFisherman57 said:


> Anything made by apple = overpriced and overrated.



I love Mac, but I agree they are overpriced. I recently bought a new notebook computer for home. The Mac Book I was looking at was over $1,000. I opted for a Hewlitt Packard PC with 750 gig on the hard drive and 8 gig of RAM for under $500. It does everything I need it to do.

That being said, I do most of my home computing on my iPad, which I am totally in love with!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2012)

I use nothing but Mac. I have two Mac books and two Mac Pro's at work. At home I have an old G3 that I use as a server, an iMac, and a Mac Pro. I agree that they are more expensive, but worth it to me. In the 15 years I've used Macs....I've only had one problem. That was a hard drive crash...which can happen just as easily on either platform. I never turn them off, and only have to reboot them when I do updates. Here's my work set up. This is about 42 inches of monitors, my keyboard and Wacom tablet. Then again...I'm a photographer by trade and stare at these things for days when I'm working on Photoshop jobs.

I do agree though that cost is a huge factor in a decision like this.


----------



## caveman (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks guys I went and got me a new MacBookPro17.Now my old XPS is up for sale.
Yes the cost is unreal ....
Now i just need time to learn it.
I am useing it for Photo editing, for school /home but one day i hope to make money at it.

But i must say so far i like it.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 17, 2012)

You wont regret it. It took a while but I convinced my wife to let me get a MacBook for getting my Master's. 3 years later and now we own a MacBook, 27" iMac, iPad and several iPods. Next up will be the iPhone (for me and the misses). Overpriced, yes. However, I have a buddy that's gone through 3 laptops since I bought the MacBook due to viruses and whatnot and my MacBook is still running like new. Enjoy the new purchase.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 21, 2012)

UtahBassKicker said:


> You wont regret it. It took a while but I convinced my wife to let me get a MacBook for getting my Master's. 3 years later and now we own a MacBook, 27" iMac, iPad and several iPods. Next up will be the iPhone (for me and the misses). Overpriced, yes. However, I have a buddy that's gone through 3 laptops since I bought the MacBook due to viruses and whatnot and my MacBook is still running like new. Enjoy the new purchase.



Tell your buddy to stop looking at so much pron, Double ATM, scat-loving, hot Carl pron at that, and find a different browser to use like Chrome or Firefox. :wink: 

For photo and video editing and design work, definitely mac. 

I've never personally met anyone who has used both and told me they prefer the PC over the mac for design. This includes over 10 graphic artists that currently or used to work in my office, all from different design backgrounds. The way I know they all prefer macs is because I got to listen to each one of them complain about being forced to use PCs when they started working here. :LOL2:


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 23, 2012)

I use a macbook pro. I used windows for the longest time, and when I transitioned over to mac, it was like learning a foreign language. 

Also, some of my documents that had been written with windows microsoft works programs, had a lot of gibberish and cuts in them when I put them on mac, I had to go to the RTF program, and do some editing to get those documents back to a legible form.

That said, I think mac is great. The amount of info, photos, videos, etc I have on my computer would have clogged a windows computer LONG AGO.

Also, I use the 'time machine backup' with mine, I have a portable external hard drive, whenever the time machine backup needs to be done, I plug the hard drive into the USB slot, and it backs everything up. 

If this computer crashed right now, I could get another one, plug the hard drive into it, and it would restore everything just like it is now. Not that it's likely for a mac to crash, from what I understand, they don't get viruses. They also don't require disk defragmentation on a regular basis like windows does. 

Also, with the time machine backup, I can browse backups, and retrieve info that was deleted months ago. 

Who needs to pay money for a program like "carbonite" where your info is stored in a database, left to the mercy of hackers, or government snooping? I can't believe people are so ignorant they would think that's a great idea. 

But then again, they also think On-SNOOP (On-Star) is a great idea, with its GPS tracking device, as well as a listening device planted in the vehicle.....kinda like Progressive's RAT-shot (snap-shot) which spies on your driving habits (it probably also has a bug) and rats you out to the insurance company. Sorry if I sound paranoid, but I'm about sick and tired of big brother and the loss of privacy in this country. 

I remember an episode of the Sopranos where a car dealer asked Tony how he was liking the new Escalade he'd bought from him. 
Tony answered "I'm liking it a lot better now that I jerked that global positioning sh!+ outta there." 

I laughed till my sides hurt....because, that was exactly what I did with my on-star when I bought my Z-71 several years ago, I tossed some of the on-star components into the North Santee River...track *this*, buddy!


----------



## Butthead (Mar 28, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> I...Who needs to pay money for a program like "carbonite" where your info is stored in a database, left to the mercy of hackers, or government snooping? I can't believe people are so ignorant they would think that's a great idea.
> 
> But then again, they also think On-SNOOP (On-Star) is a great idea, with its GPS tracking device, as well as a listening device planted in the vehicle.....kinda like Progressive's RAT-shot (snap-shot) which spies on your driving habits (it probably also has a bug) and rats you out to the insurance company. Sorry if I sound paranoid, but I'm about sick and tired of big brother and the loss of privacy in this country.



I'm so with you on this!!! And it's not paranoia or conspiracy, it's fact. It's amazing how much information is freely given away by people all the time. A huge culprit is Facebook and other social media sites. If you've never looked at the privacy agreements for some of those "fun" apps, get ready for a shock. A bunch allow them to access your phone's camera or computer's web cam!! That's just way too sketchy for me...


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 28, 2012)

Butthead said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > I...Who needs to pay money for a program like "carbonite" where your info is stored in a database, left to the mercy of hackers, or government snooping? I can't believe people are so ignorant they would think that's a great idea.
> ...



Lets not forget about Google who in my opinion is the worst privacy snoop. Since their latest privacy agreement change i have banned them from my laptop. They almost make me want to give up my Android and go back to the stone age in cell phone technology because of their privacy agreement but can't bring myself to do it....


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, OK, good to know I'm not the only one here who feels that way about big brother and the loss of privacy. 

Some folks would call me a 'conspiracy nut' or 'paranoid' but, to them, I say...."Just because you're not paranoid, it doesn't mean they're still not out to get you" :shock:


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2012)

Butthead said:


> UtahBassKicker said:
> 
> 
> > You wont regret it. It took a while but I convinced my wife to let me get a MacBook for getting my Master's. 3 years later and now we own a MacBook, 27" iMac, iPad and several iPods. Next up will be the iPhone (for me and the misses). Overpriced, yes. However, I have a buddy that's gone through 3 laptops since I bought the MacBook due to viruses and whatnot and my MacBook is still running like new. Enjoy the new purchase.
> ...


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2012)

OK I dont get the PORN THING....... [-X 
I was just asking that is all.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 7, 2012)

MDFisherman57 said:


> Anything made by apple = overpriced and overrated.



X2! 

But I wouldn't get a Dell either! They had a sweet deal at staples last week. Hp dv6 with i3 2.8 ghz With 500 gb hd and 6 gbs ram with led backlit for 450. Try getting that in a Mac for under 1200-1500!! 

I grew up on macs, had iPhones and am using an iPad right now...I'd never buy one for myself. Too bad the wifey drinks apples kool aid.


----------



## iowa_wildcat (Apr 11, 2012)

Am I the only person here that bought a PC and then immediately installed Ubuntu as my operating system? To me it is the best of both worlds. I enjoy the price of a PC and the simplicity and security of a Mac.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

iowa_wildcat said:


> Am I the only person here that bought a PC and then immediately installed Ubuntu as my operating system? To me it is the best of both worlds. I enjoy the price of a PC and the simplicity and security of a Mac.




I used to run a dual boot for years with xp and ubuntu. I love Linux but it's not exactly practical for the everyday user. Linux has a learning curve most people aren't willing to deal with.


----------



## iowa_wildcat (Apr 20, 2012)

You really should try Ubuntu. The learning curve has all but disappeared. My wife does not have a techy bone in her body and after a two minute overview was reading her Yahoo email and surfing the web with Ubuntu. She really could care less that Windows no longer resides in this house.


----------



## bumpyroad (May 19, 2012)

MDFisherman57 said:


> Anything made by apple = overpriced and overrated.



yep, price out the software vs PC stuff too.


----------



## Kochy (May 21, 2012)

If you're technology savy enough, build your own Computer, You can build it for what exactly you want it for too, examples, Design and editting high end powerful processer and a lot of ram, but the Graphics card doesn't have to be all that great, For gaming, High end Sound Card, Processor, Ram and Hard drive. Also with building your own computer you don't get those ads and other stuff on your computers that you don't want that way you have a clean slate and when you first get it doesn't run a tad bit slower then it should. 

Research this. Its worth it in my opinion.


----------



## wihil (Jun 12, 2012)

iowa_wildcat said:


> Am I the only person here that bought a PC and then immediately installed Ubuntu as my operating system?



Nope, we run Linux (or some kind of derivative) on 95% of the computers in the house. There's still a dualboot XP machine that almost never runs MS because I need it to upload firmware to a few machines and the manufacturer requires XP. Other than that, everyone - including a non-geek wife and a 3yo - all use and have no problems at all with Linux, daily.


----------

